# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  How does the Kevlar Print?

## vinnie

Can someone with Mark Forged provide some details of how the printer will print out Kevlar.  That's some super strong materials.  Does it use fiber like carbon fiber, or is it a different method?

----------


## MARKFORGED

Hi Vinnie,
We will be releasing more details around Kevlar® soon. There is an image of a kevlar beam on our materials page: https://markforged.com/mark-one/the-materials/

It is a continuous fiber that uses our patent pending CFF™ process. Kevlar has awesome abrasion resistance, but isn't as stiff as carbon. We are very excited about the possibilities and applications.

Stay tuned for more info!

----------


## sieuquanseo

I also am having a similar problem, hope to have the answer.

----------


## gamevuihay

I have solved this problem, you need help?

----------


## ralphzoontjens

How flexible are the Kevlar prints, do you have any data? Could it be used to 3D print shoe outsoles?

----------

